# 1970 gto 455ho rally ii wheel center caps



## ramosmar (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a set of 1970 Rally II JT coded wheels that I am restoring. (Any comments on that would be appreciated). I am trying to determine which center caps might have come on the car originally. I have read 1970 was a transition year for the center caps so I have read they might have been red with black PMD or black with red PMD. The car was built in Sep 69. thanks


----------

